# Aero seat post questions



## cured (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello,
I'm looking to get a vintage Record/Chorus type aero seatpost.
I notice though that the clamping mechanism differs by year, some have an open bolt with half moon others the bolt is shielded on the sides.
Is there a preferred clamp design?
My current post measurement from bottom of seat rail to top of seat tube is 105mm, will an aero type post even fit?
thanks


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

One is Record, the other could be Chorus or (much) lower. Record has the exposed 'half moon'.

105mm will be problematic.

Welcome to the clear as mud world of 1990's campy.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

I have the Athena aero post with the shielded single bolt, as you say. I believe the Record version just had that extra material removed for weight savings. Not sure if the Chorus seatpost was like Athena or Record. Anyway from the seat rails to where the seatpost becomes round is just shy of 100mm so I think with 105 you would be fine. One thing to keep in mind is that different seats would change the amount of seatpost extension a bit. I have an San Marco HDP saddle with that seatpost and that saddle is a lot taller than say a more modern saddle like the Toupe that I have on another bike.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Nielly said:


> I have the Athena aero post with the shielded single bolt, as you say. I believe the Record version just had that extra material removed for weight savings. Not sure if the Chorus seatpost was like Athena or Record.


Depends on year.

1995/1996 used the Record/C-Record forging but mine dosn't have the Campagnolo shields on the sides like the older C-Record posts.

1994 and older were the Athena design.


----------



## cured (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!
I guess I'll go ahead and try one.
Not really concerned about the year or group, just wanted to make sure the clamp was okay either way.
Thanks again.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

I think the Athena style clamp was notched finite adjustment while Record style I know was infinite (slightly prone to slipping).


----------

